# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  سر العلاج بالخلايا الجذعية

## عبدالله

سر العلاج بالخلايا الجذعية 
تحقيق‏:‏ إيناس عبدالغني 


قبل التقدم الحديث في أبحاث الخلايا الجذعية كان يتم التخلص من دم الحبل السري والمشيمة اللتين تضخان الأوكسجين والمواد الغذائية من الأم إلي الجنين أثناء الحمل. 
<DIV id=NewsImage><DIV class=floatimgleft>

----------

